# Stumptown Herf 11/7/07



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Location:

Shilo Inn Beaverton Hotel 
9900 Sw Canyon Rd, Portland, OR 97225
(503) 297-2551


Date:

11/7/07

Time:

Anytime after 6:30 p.m.

*


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

To use a popular internet phrase..

*It's on like Donkey Kong!*

Lookin' forward to hanging out with you folks, and showing you what life is like on the West Side. :r

:ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> To use a popular internet phrase..
> 
> *It's on like Donkey Kong!*
> 
> Lookin' forward to hanging out with you folks, and showing you what life is like on the West Side.


Indeed. I should have the last 4 boxes that I've ordered in by then. Could be some good trades.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

I can't believe I am going to miss this due to having a friggin' cold (doc put me on antibiotics yesterday)!:c

Have fun tonight guys, I am very envious. 

Dave (and all) I have a couple cigars that I don't want to a) smoke outside or b) smoke alone, so will be looking for some sort of informal gathering once I get better, if you all can spare some time (hopefully a week or so).

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> I can't believe I am going to miss this due to having a friggin' cold (doc put me on antibiotics yesterday)!:c
> 
> Have fun tonight guys, I am very envious.
> 
> ...


You bet! Get well.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Mike,

Missed you last night. 

All,

Had a great time as did Ms. Zonedar. Nice to solve all the worlds problems over a drink and a stick.

Thanks!

-Zone


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> I can't believe I am going to miss this due to having a friggin' cold (doc put me on antibiotics yesterday)!:c
> 
> Have fun tonight guys, I am very envious.
> 
> ...


I was going to make my own post, but then I noticed that Lanthor already said everything I was going to say, but just to be clear

Missed.
Cold.
Next.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Tripp,

Too bad you couldn't make it. But I would like to thank you for all those Pepins that jquirit handed out for you.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

zonedar said:


> Mike,
> 
> Missed you last night.
> 
> ...


It was a pleasure to meet her, S. Yes, good times.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

zonedar said:


> Tripp,
> 
> Too bad you couldn't make it. But I would like to thank you for all those Pepins that jquirit handed out for you.


:r...


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

zonedar said:


> Tripp,
> 
> Too bad you couldn't make it. But I would like to thank you for all those Pepins that jquirit handed out for you.


I can't see smilies from work so I'm hoping theres a smiley or two in there somewhere. ROFL.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Tripp said:


> I can't see smilies from work so I'm hoping theres a smiley or two in there somewhere. ROFL.


I never would of thought that Bigwaved would of liked Don Pepins (as he doesn't talk about them much), but he did find those Generosos "tasty" (guess that's as good as an endorsement as one can get from him! :tu)

Think I've converted a few others over to the Don Pepin side of things. :ss


----------

